

Chattanooga Announces Nation's Only 150 Mbps Residential Internet Offer - f1gm3nt
http://www.epb.net/news/news-archive/chattanooga-announces-nations-only-150-mbps-residential-internet-offer/

======
coffeenut
CondoInternet.net offers 200Mbps/200Mbps (up/down) at certain condos in the
downtown Seattle area. They claim they have a tier that goes up to 500Mbps,
but I've never seen it available anywhere.

They have nowhere near the market penetration of this company though.

~~~
jwvo
we offer a minimum 200 mbit/sec plan in all buildings that are ethernet (ie
not VDSL), most people get around 500-700 mbit/sec on our 200 mbit plan. If
you are in a large building in seattle keep an eye out for us, we are growing
quickly. All buildings are fed with several gigabit/sec to ensure performance
and our minimum offering is 100/100.

------
f1gm3nt
Anyone else get faster in there area? Want to make sure this isn't some bs
claim.

